# 2x pure white DSH



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Must go together










Smudge is deaf and has blue eyes. These girls are beautiful cats and have been house cats because smudge is deaf.
They are neutered, micro chipped and had 1st vacs and will need another in 2 weeks time.

Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh they are so beautiful, Kelly-Joy. I have a real soft spot for white cats (well I have a soft spot for _all_ cats but I've always wanted a white one ).

Three is (sadly) my limit in this house - especially as Kitty and Oz are indoor cats also - but I really hope these two find somewhere special very soon, they are gorgeous. (How old are they?)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know but I text Patsy to find out


----------

